# Hey a long question



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey i've had my Siberian Husky for about a month now, he's almost 3 months old. The vet and the pet store owner told me not to bring him outside until he's had enough shots. So i had to do the wee wee pad training inside the house until then. So the day finally went by and i'm now training him to do his business outside by placing the pads outside. After about a week now he's willing to do his business outside but every so often at night he'll accidentally mess his crate. And then in the morning he'll refuse to do it outside. Also every so often after he finishes eating in his crate he'll turn and pee under the pillow without giving me any signs that he needs to go, and i'm not saying like five minutes after he eats or anything, i mean like he'll goi 10 seconds after he eats. So the question is how do i encourage him to do his business only outside, and stop peeing in his bed/crate? Oh yeah i forgot to mention that he generally accepts the crate as his place to sleep, eat, and chew on toys. Oh and another quick question, how do i stop him from trying to eat everything off the floor outside?


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

The vet and pet owner were right but generally that just means don't bring him outside around other dogs or around places dogs have left their "business". But, just taking him to your backyard and making sure he doens't eat anything from other animals out there is no biggie. The only thing I could tell you about your puppy going in his crate is that since he was originally trained to go inside the house on pads alone it will probably take him awhile to get used to only going outside. It will help if you never punish the puppy when it goes inside. Just make a loud noise to scare it to stop going and rush it outside. You can encourage it to go outside by throwing treats on the ground to get it sniffing and reward it for going outside. I don't know why it would go in it's crate if it's accepted that as its place to sleep and eat, so I don't know what to tell about that. About eating stuff outside you could try training it the "leave it" command or spray it if it's certain items with bitter apple spray.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Well when i last caught him going on his pillow i rushed at him screaming no, but he wouldn't stop until i picked him up by the nape of the neck and told him no face to face. But thanks about the traying to teach him a leave it command, how do you suggest i teach that to him?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh and another question is it normal, as in not a sickness or anything, for a dog to pee every 10 minutes? I mean my dog if i had the pad out on the floor all the time would go to pee at least five times an hour. But it seems like if i don't have the pad out he'll hold it but will always be looking for a place to pee if i'm not playing with him.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Instead of yelling no at him try making a shaker can, a pop can filled with pennies and shaking it, or a whistle. Some noise that is not as common. It just usually works better. You can teach it "leave it" pretty easily...just takes a little time and patience. The way I do it it to start out with something not too interesting to the dog (magazine, remote control) and walk it by the objects weaving it around them and saying "leave it" if it looks at it or sniffs it, when it looks at you treat and praise it. Then as you do this work your way up to more interesting objects. Next being the lid of a can of dog treats, a toy...then finally to dog treats or food, this last one can be a booger!  It helps too if you keep a treat in your hand and get the dogs attention with it to help it ignore the items if your having trouble with it. Your little puppy peeing so much isn't normal. There are bladder diseases and such it could have so you might want to get it checked. But, I don't know if maybe it is normal for your breed of dog. Good luck though!


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

there 3 basic times you need to watch your dog on potty training. 1st after he/she wakes up. 2nd after eats or drinks. 3rd after any play fast activity in or out of the house. i would suggest leaving the leash on in the house when you are there so you can correct the behavior when it happens. umm if hes/she is squating sorry to late.


im a local trainer in chicago, i train police dogs shutz. i also work at a petsmart p/t training. 

any questions please ask thanks matt


----------

